# Victory Vap points/nocks



## derpa-fox (Jan 18, 2015)

I do know that Easton x10 stainless steel points don't fit with VAPs but I'm not sure about the pins. If I am correct, I think you have to use the Victory pins and points for their VAPs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ACE stuff is .001" too wide. Prices are similar but the VAP points are way too sharp, so I round them off.
A person could also turn the shank down on the ACE points if you wish.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I tried several points and just had to accept the sharp Victory pts in order to get a proper fit. 

VAPs have proprietary pins, but either Beiter or Easton pin nocks fit great. I've used both, prefer Easton.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I have tried putting A/C/E points and pins in VAP's and they are barely to big to fit without modification. Gold Tip pierce pins, carbon express 0.166 as well as all G sized nocks should fit VAPs. I agree that the standard VAP points are horrible and they were a big factor in me switching arrows. You could try the carbon express 0.166 points.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

10X Archer said:


> I agree that the standard VAP points are horrible and they were a big factor in me switching arrows. You could try the carbon express 0.166 points.


Tophat produces for some years now break of points for VAP (and several others). And i think Victory itself only sells the Tophats break off points anymore.
These points are sharp, yes. But super precise. No idea in which way they should be horrible.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Captain Kirk said:


> Tophat produces for some years now break of points for VAP (and several others). And i think Victory itself only sells the Tophats break off points anymore.
> These points are sharp, yes. But super precise. *No idea in which way they should be horrible*.


If you spin your arrows in your palm, you know one way. Most important for me was just about any other point will not bend if you miss the target hit a small rock in the grass (ymmv), but the VAP skinny tip bends, sometimes badly. 

The other issue, maybe not horrible, but definitely an issue, is that the slow long skinny taper is more difficult to pull through the clicker if you are used to rapid clicker movement over the pt shoulder signaling just a mm or two from release. I found the VAP pt makes a quick initial movement, but you still have 1/4" to the end. I have thought of scoring a type of ledge around the pt nearer the tip as an indicator. Not too close or the tip would snap off. Just a thought at this stage.


----------



## dlutjen (Oct 7, 2010)

Marked for reference!


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

I picked up a couple sets of VAP Eilte (V1s) recently, and they seem to have the standard .166 inner.

The following all seem to work besides the VAP points:
Tophat stainless and Tool Steel
Old CX Medallion Pro (discontinued, but still available in some stores)
Gold Tip Pierce
Easton Apollo

For pins I am currently using the Tophat 0.166 precision bushing (with Easton pin nocks). I would have used the VAP pin bushings, but they only make one size (400 spine OD?) so have a much wider OD than the weaker spine VAP shafts. The VAP pin bushings are also 3-4 grains heavier if I remember correctly.
I am also planning on trying the Gold Tip Pierce tour bushings size X-Small once they are available.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have VAP 1s of various spines and top hat .166 points work well in them. those same points work well in 

Cartel Arista (no longer sold) arrows
Cartel Xpert arrows (no longer sold)
CT MCK II
ACE
some ACG
and the 00 series ACC


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, the tophat points can go in A/C/E sized arrows, but the A/C/E components unfortunately won't fit in VAP's. I am betting that's not a mistake but it's unfortunate for the archery community IMO. Why anyone would make an arrow so close to that diameter, but not quite... well that's just evil IMO.

FWIW - you can use Easton G-nocks in VAP's I do it all the time.


----------



## insidethebow (Jan 19, 2016)

chase128 said:


> The following all seem to work besides the VAP points:
> Tophat stainless and Tool Steel
> Old CX Medallion Pro (discontinued, but still available in some stores)
> Gold Tip Pierce
> Easton Apollo


On that note, I've recently been coming across Gas Pro points for VAPs in a couple online shops.

(Sorry, I don't have a high enough post count yet to post links or I'd make it easy to look them up.)

Has anyone come across these before or tried them? Or tried any other Gas Pro points and can speak to their quality compared to the standard TopHat VAP points?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

limbwalker said:


> Yes, the tophat points can go in A/C/E sized arrows, but the A/C/E components unfortunately won't fit in VAP's. I am betting that's not a mistake but it's unfortunate for the archery community IMO. Why anyone would make an arrow so close to that diameter, but not quite... well that's just evil IMO.
> 
> FWIW - you can use Easton G-nocks in VAP's I do it all the time.


 a student gave me a set of "bloodsport" arrows she no longer uses. Its a .165 ID. you can put G nocks or Bohning F nocks in them but the Top hat 166 are just a bit too tight. probably why LAS discontinued them. I picked up some extra points and the 5 remaining 900 spine shafts they had. I have top hat pins and VAP pins and ACE pins-I will play around and see what fits the VAPs because I bought a bunch of the VAP 1% shafts that were on sale from LAS for my students.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Another vote for Top Hat.
That's all I use in my Vaps.




Captain Kirk said:


> Tophat produces for some years now break of points for VAP (and several others). And i think Victory itself only sells the Tophats break off points anymore.
> These points are sharp, yes. But super precise. No idea in which way they should be horrible.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Btw, having an abundance of ACE points, I decided to shave off some of the point shank diameter for fitting into some VAP V1's. Worked like a charm. Just place the point where in a drill and placed a fine file on the point while it was moving. I worked front the back to the front, checking fit occasionally. Took about an hour for a dozen.



Bob Furman
________________________________
"Good judgment comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgment"


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

grantmac said:


> ACE stuff is .001" too wide. Prices are similar but the VAP points are way too sharp, so I round them off.
> A person could also turn the shank down on the ACE points if you wish.


This.

You can use G-nocks in VAP's however.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Btw, even 100/500 grit sandpaper works good for shaving some off the point shank, but is a bit slower.

Bob Furman
________________________________
"Good judgment comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgment"


----------



## teebat (Oct 28, 2013)

*ACE with VAP shafts*



Bob Furman said:


> Does anyone know if Easton pin nocks/ace points will fit Victory Vap's now or do you still need to buy Victorys' products?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


 I have used ACE points, they are .001 too big so here is what I did. Using an electric drill I place the ACE point in the chuck, and put 120 grit sandpaper on a flat file. Spin the point with the drill and sand it down, use the shaft as a go/ no go gauge. It works but the ACE's don't go in real deep so use the file edge to score a line around the ACE points shafts so the glue will keep it in place better.


----------

